# Golden sands - Bulgaria



## BGpioneer222 (Aug 10, 2008)

_*Golden Sands resort near Varna - Bulgaria
Central point of the resort - summer 2009*_



http://images.google.com/images?sou...esult_group&ct=title&resnum=4&ved=0CCkQsAQwAw

http://www.goldensands-bg.com/en/pages/22

http://www.rivierabulgaria.com/hotels.php?lang=bg


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

In few words, very nice photos you posted :cheers:


----------



## BGpioneer222 (Aug 10, 2008)

_*Golden sands - Riviera Bulgaria*_


----------



## BGpioneer222 (Aug 10, 2008)




----------



## BGpioneer222 (Aug 10, 2008)

_*Visit Bulgaria and seа capital Varna!*_


http://www.goldensands-bg.com/en/pages/22


----------



## Vagamundo. (Apr 11, 2009)

nice place for holidays!


----------



## Random_Guy (Dec 14, 2008)

One of the top Polish tourist destinations in Bulgaria.  
Great resort, even though I prefer calmer places. Please post more photos from the city center.


----------



## BGpioneer222 (Aug 10, 2008)

_*Visit Bulgaria and seа capital Varna!*_


----------



## Bristol Mike (Aug 5, 2007)

Very nice piccies of a touristy-looking place.


----------



## jbkayaker12 (Nov 8, 2004)

Nice and busy waterfront, thanks for sharing!


----------



## aster4000 (Jan 28, 2010)

nice resort city.


----------



## BGpioneer222 (Aug 10, 2008)

_*Visit Bulgaria and seа capital Varna!*_


----------



## BGpioneer222 (Aug 10, 2008)

http://www.land.bg/?gg=6&hh=3&ii=67&ll=355&mm=16&jj=1&oo=1
_*

Visit Bulgaria and seа capital Varna!*_


----------



## BGpioneer222 (Aug 10, 2008)

_*1 st March 2010, Golden Sands*_























































































































































































_*Visit Bulgaria and seа capital Varna!*_


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Great, very nice photos from Bulgaria


----------



## BGpioneer222 (Aug 10, 2008)

_*St*_*. St. Konstantin und *_*Helena, Varna, Bulgaria*_


----------



## BGpioneer222 (Aug 10, 2008)

_*St*_*. St. Konstantin und *_*Helena, Varna, Bulgaria*_


----------



## BGpioneer222 (Aug 10, 2008)

_*Astor Garden Beach,*_
_*St*_*. St. Konstantin und *_*Helena, Varna, Bulgaria







*_


----------



## BGpioneer222 (Aug 10, 2008)

*Varna Beach, Bulgaria








*


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Great, very nice updates from that place


----------

